# Went to the WI state fair yesterday.............



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

..............and got to meet Katherine!!!! It was so awesome, I had a great time and it was so cool finally getting to meet Katherine!! I got to watch her show, she got 4th place with her alpine doeling(I forget her name) but I didn't get to see her show her Nubians.

Pics!

Me and Katherine









Katherine showing









Judge checking everybody over









Katherine in the line-up









the infamous Pixie









Sparrow









Her little Alpine doe









Her friend claire's doe(don't remember her name)









the doe isaac considine won showmanship with(I think)









Never realized how little nigerians were, Chelsey you do a great job of making them look big!









% boer buck, he was national champion or something









cute togg munchie









purdy alpine and nubian









nice boer doe









Brown Swiss









Llamas! I love the rugs they were on

















She knows where the best spot is









Awards and antlers from an elk farm









and a stuffed alpaca









Enjoy!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sarah, it looks like you had a great time and it was wonderful for you to meet Katherine and to see her show! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

looks like FUN!  I can't wait until our state fair :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Nigerians are teeny, aren't they?!? It is all an optical illusion why they look big in my pictures :greengrin:. Looks like you had a good time!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats so cool!!! So what were you doing in WI? just to see the show?


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks like you had a good time. I love Pixie's ears.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like you had so much fun!!! Wish our fair was now :sigh: I have to wait til end of Septemer  i'm exciting though!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We just went to see the fair and the goats  And I wanted to go to meet Katherine, I totally surprised her by doing that 

Chelsey, I would love to see your goats in person sometime, I really cannot imagine how little they are, lol :shades:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Everyone!

Sarah.. those pics are great . Oh my goodness did you ever surprise me. I am SOOO glad you came.

You all should have seen us.. bawling like babies when we saw each other :greengrin:. 

Pixie got 2nd in her class, and Sparrow got Reserve Champ! That was very exciting. Showmanship was a disappointment for me this year, but I think I got myself too worked up over getting ready and pushing myself to win.. so when I got 5th and the judge said that I did things wrong that I for sure did not do wrong, I was pretty upset. Ah well! It happens, and there is always next year. I had a great time anyways, and meeting Sarah was definitely the BEST PART!!!

:wahoo: 

P.S. I will send a big update everyone's way soon.. I promise. I have been CRAZY busy this year!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh and yeah, Chelsey.. last year at the State Fair I saw my first Nigies. They sure do look tons bigger in pics! LOL.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! That is great Katherine, congrats! :stars: I wish I could have stayed longer, but oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of fun!! Congrats on the wins Katherine! :stars:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I grew up in Wisconsin and we always went to the fair. It really is one of the best state fairs! Did you have a cream puff?? I now live in Iowa and all of the food here seems to come on a stick. Porkchop on a stick, salad on a stick, shrimp on a stick you get the the idea!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I was too stuffed from other food to have a cream puff, they were everywhere though!! :lol: I did have one at the Boone County Fair though, thats not that far from WI, oh it was so good :coffee2:


----------

